# 24" Cannondale Bmx id help



## fordmike65 (Sep 4, 2017)

Buddy asked for help in figuring out exactly what this is. Says it's supposedly pretty rare with only 7 made and never actually sold to the public. One polished, the others in team red. I'll post up more pics and info as I get them. Any help is greatly appreciated. Mike


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 4, 2017)

@Joe Buffardi 
@King Louie 
@birdzgarage


----------



## old hotrod (Sep 4, 2017)

BMX museum...several pictured there...


----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 4, 2017)

Mid 90s by the parts, still 1"quill stem.i see some high end parts from the era.as far as rarity and value, its gonna be someone that knows the brand.i agree with @old hotrod, bmxmuseum is probably the best place to seek info


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 4, 2017)

Figured I'd try here before I checked over there. I already spend too much time on this site...


----------



## partsguy (Sep 5, 2017)

vintagecannondale.com

I just found that site today.


----------



## kwoodyh (Sep 11, 2017)

1st Armored Division sticker on the back side of the number plate "Old Ironsides"!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## partsguy (Sep 11, 2017)

kwoodyh said:


> 1st Armored Division sticker on the back side of the number plate "Old Ironsides"!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Good eye!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## nycet3 (Sep 15, 2017)

Damn, 
Didn't even notice the SE Landing gear forks. Very cool.


----------



## Patrick 79 (Oct 4, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Buddy asked for help in figuring out exactly what this is. Says it's supposedly pretty rare with only 7 made and never actually sold to the public. One polished, the others in team red. I'll post up more pics and info as I get them. Any help is greatly appreciated. Mike
> View attachment 671134



 I just found your post I have that same exact bike  and I have never seen another one.


----------

